# Configurer Mail en IMAP avec Gmail



## Matt-hieu (6 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, je souhaite configurer Mail avec mon adresse Gmail. Je possède un iMac et un iPhone , je souhaiterais que toute modification sur mon iphone ou mon mac soit de même faite sur mon mac ou iphone. Une sorte de synchronisation.

J'ai déjà configuré mon compte en imap sur Mail. Mais y a t-il quelque chose a faire sur l'iPhone ?
Il y a aussi dans Mail, une barre de gauche avec GMail et plusieurs dossier qui me servent a rien, peut-on les supprimer ainsi que sur l'iPhone ?
Je voudrais aussi supprimer tous les messages dans [Gmail] mais au redémarrage, tous les messages reviennent surement car ils sont sur mon iPhone ... Comment remédier à cela ?

J'espère que vous allez pouvoir m'aider à résoudre ce problème car trier ses mail plusieurs fois par jour devient fatiguant !
Merci d'avance


----------



## lolipale (7 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Voir ici et ici

Bonne journée


----------



## Matt-hieu (7 Mars 2012)

Merci, cela résout le problème de synchro.

Mais comment effacer les mail dans "tous les messages"  dans mail sur mac ?? Ils reviennent a chaque ouverture de Mail ...
Pouvez vous aussi m'expliquer a quoi sert le dossier [Gmail] avec tous ces sous dossiers ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2012)

Matt-hieu a dit:


> Merci, cela résout le problème de synchro.
> 
> Mais comment effacer les mail dans "tous les messages"  dans mail sur mac ?? Ils reviennent a chaque ouverture de Mail ...
> Pouvez vous aussi m'expliquer a quoi sert le dossier [Gmail] avec tous ces sous dossiers ?



Bonsoir,

Pour les effacer une fois pour toutes, je dois passer par le Webmail de Gmail


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2012)

Matt-hieu a dit:


> Merci, cela résout le problème de synchro.
> 
> Mais comment effacer les mail dans "tous les messages"  dans mail sur mac ?? Ils reviennent a chaque ouverture de Mail ...
> Pouvez vous aussi m'expliquer a quoi sert le dossier [Gmail] avec tous ces sous dossiers ?



Le dossier GMAIL c'est la messagerie en ligne, par laquelle tu accèdes aussi par le webmail.

La boîte de réception, c'est la messagerie locale, sur ton disque dur.

Pour faire disparaître totalement un message, il faut l'envoyer dans la corbeille de GMAIL (clic droit > Déplacer dans > Corbeille GMAIL).

Ensuite tu vas dans cette corbeille et tu supprimes les messages qui s'y trouvent (appui sur la touche SUPPR).

Ils atterrissent dans la corbeille Gmail de la boîte de réception.

Là, 2 options :

- soit tu les effaces manuellement,
- soit tu règles Mail (dans Mail > Préférences > Comptes >Comportement des BAL) pour qu'il les efface quand tu fermes l'application.


PS : ça fait je ne sais combien de fois que j'explique le truc. Tu as fait une recherche avant de poser ta question ?


----------



## lolipale (7 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Voir ici pour configurer les dossiers gmail !
Bonne soirée


----------



## Matt-hieu (9 Mars 2012)

Merci beaucoup, mon problème est maintenant résolu.


----------



## Heck (29 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, je reprend ce post car j'ai le même problème, j'ai procédé comme tu dis iDuck mais ça ne fonctionne pas :
 déplacer les msg de "tous les messages" vers la corbeille du compte gmail, ensuite je les delete, ils apparaissent dans la corbeille boite de réception, je les supprimes à nouveau, et en allant voir dans tous les messages, ils y sont revenu.

Je sais pas quoi faire ...

EDIT: en fait j'ai trouvé une sol,  dans les paramètres gmail>transfert POP/IMAP> désactiver l'effacement automatique. 
         En faisant ça on dégrise "Lorsqu'un message est marqué comme supprimé ou effacé du dernier dossier IMAP visible :" et on choisit: supprimer immédiatement et définitivement. 

   Par contre le déplacement vers la corbeille gmail puis suppression dans la corbeille reception comme l'indique iDuck ne marche pas en faisant ça ... il me les remet, mais en supprimant directement depuis "tous les messages" puis dans la corbeille boite de réception ça marche finalement.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2012)

y a t il kelkun pr m'aider ? j'ai changé mon MDP  sur gmail avant cela synchronisait nikel maintenant mail me demande mon MDP j'ai vérifié sur Gmail que MDP avait bien pris et pourtant quand je le rentre ds mail cela ne fonctionne pas.
Au secour !!!!


----------

